# Blueberry coffeecake



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Ya gotta try this one. Recipe is at "Honey.com", click on recipes, type in Blueberry coffeecake. This is my new favorite recipe, if you use frozen blueberries it helps to let the berries thaw before making. Words can not describe how good it is!!!!

[ October 31, 2005, 11:09 AM: Message edited by: power napper ]


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Power Napper

THanks for the heads up, my wife says recipe looks good. I am looking forwards to trying it Saturday Morning!


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Dave 
see ya saturday AM lol


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

BerkeyDavid, This is good!!! After tasting this recipe I did an inventory of our frozen blueberries from this year and estimated that we have enough for two hundred more "blueberry coffeecakes", hope we don't run out of berries before July of next year. A good dallop of whipped cream or ice cream on top is heavenly.


----------

